# carry G26 in Fobus paddle issue



## rightwingnut (Jan 23, 2009)

I just got my Fobus paddle holster for my G 26 and Im having a hard time drawing the gun. I realize instructions say snap the gun rapidly using as staight as draw as possible, in line with the holster cant, but the draw is very difficult to come out of Holster. Does it break in eventually or do I just need to keeping practicing? I pulled the holster & gun out together once- not the result
I was hoping for. Anyone with similar experience? Im gonna eventually get IWB rig because of my dressing requirements but with Michigan weather I always seem to wear a jacket with covers paddle well.


----------



## redfalcon302 (Jan 7, 2008)

seems like a basic question, but have you adjusted the tension screw? I have a G19 and a Fobus paddle holster as well, and it was a bit tight at first until i adjusted the tension screw to my liking. Now it draws easily, but it's still held in place securely. Good luck and enjoy the Glock!


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

I had the same experience with Fobus holsters for a Glock 27 and later a S&W J frame. One would think that I would have learned my lesson the first time, but, sadly, I did not. 

I determined that Fobus holsters are not for everyone, and got myself a Glock "sports" holster, which I like much better. I later got a Galco Side Snap Scabbard, which is probably the nicest holster I have ever had for a Glock.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...Also, all holsters require "break in."
All shooters do, too.
When you start off using a brand new outfit, you have to break it in by practicing with it, over and over again. This smooths out the gun-to-holster contact, and it also accustoms you to using the combination.
By all means, loosen any tension screw you find on the holster. If it pulls out of your waistband, it's either much too tight on the pistol, or it's very badly designed. (And in the case of a Fobus, it's probably both.)
Practice _only_ with an _*unloaded*_ gun. Each draw stroke should include a draw, a complete presentation, a sight picture, and a smooth trigger squeeze. Hold a follow-through position for the count of three, then reholster and start again. Go for smoothness, not speed. Ten minutes a day of this is quite enough.


----------



## Brevard (Jan 24, 2009)

I hsve heard nothign but good things about Fobus. I would say also there should be a tension screw that needs to be adjusting. I am not sure about the break in period as I had one holster that never seemed to get any loser one my pistol. 

I have a 30sf and I am having a hard time find a holster I like. I need to find out what kind of holster the guy who taught my CCW class. He had a holster for his glock and he said there was a thumb button on the inside near your body you push down to release your gun. Helps keep someone from grabbing it. My buddy who was in the Marines and a big handgun fanatic never sene one and when he came up behind him couldnt get it out of the holster...until the guy told him. I forgot to ask him what it was.

Another I considered was a blackhawk with the release button on the holster. But I havent been able to find one for a 30sf.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

I know a lot of people who love Fobus, but I never got used to them but not for a lack of trying. I would pull the whole thing off half the time, or worse, pull my pants up so hard I would...well, I am sure you can all picture the rest. 

I am old school most of the time and love a good leather holster.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

redfalcon302 said:


> seems like a basic question, but have you adjusted the tension screw? I have a G19 and a Fobus paddle holster as well, and it was a bit tight at first until i adjusted the tension screw to my liking. Now it draws easily, but it's still held in place securely. Good luck and enjoy the Glock!


+1

I couldn't even get the gun into my Fobus paddle when I got it. I think they tighten it down a set amount on every holster so it doesn't come apart during shipping. I can't imagine them setting it at the factory for each model of gun, there is just no way for them to tell how tight the customer would want it.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Brevard said:


> I have a 30sf and I am having a hard time find a holster I like. I need to find out what kind of holster the guy who taught my CCW class. He had a holster for his glock and he said there was a thumb button on the inside near your body you push down to release your gun.


Fobus makes them, but I don't see one listed for a G30.
http://www.fobusholster.com/catalog/Thumb_Lever_Holsters-31-1.html


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

I have the standard fobus paddle holster for my G23 and I really like it. There was some adjusting on my part to get the weapon from the holster but after using it quite a bit it still has good retention but is easy to draw. Myself I draw trying to get the weapon ready to point at the target as soon as pulled so I may even be retracting rearwards from the holster.

My son bought the same holster and he could not barely draw his G23 from the holster.

He sent the holster back to the dealer and ordered the Fobus Evolution holster which has an adjustment screw on the side for the tension holding the pistol in the holster. He likes that quite a bit more.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Ptarmigan said:


> I later got a Galco Side Snap Scabbard, which is probably the nicest holster I have ever had for a Glock.


I have the same holster for my G36, and it is definitely an awesome holster. It looks good hanging on a Galco SB2 belt, too. :smt033


----------



## Brevard (Jan 24, 2009)

Do you have a picture of that holster. I found two I liked but not fond of the brown leather look.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

Nearly all of Galco's products can be had in black or tan. Check out their website, it is very easy to use and they have holsters for every taste. The customer service there is also top notch.


----------



## banjar (Dec 11, 2008)

The forbus I got does not have a adjustment screw. read somewhere that a hair dryer works to free up the draw. I have not tried it yet just will wait on my backordered summer comfort from galco.


----------



## mikecu (May 22, 2009)

*Fobus*



rightwingnut said:


> I just got my Fobus paddle holster for my G 26 and Im having a hard time drawing the gun. I realize instructions say snap the gun rapidly using as staight as draw as possible, in line with the holster cant, but the draw is very difficult to come out of Holster. Does it break in eventually or do I just need to keeping practicing? I pulled the holster & gun out together once- not the result
> I was hoping for. Anyone with similar experience? Im gonna eventually get IWB rig because of my dressing requirements but with Michigan weather I always seem to wear a jacket with covers paddle well.


Try tightening your belt 1 more notch. They do break in fairly quick. I have 3 of them for different guns. And clearly the one that I use the least is the tightest(hardest to draw).


----------

